# HELP: NEED WORK, Chicago Area



## dskinner322002 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello,
I had my own accounts and was just undercut. Since there are so many people out of work, I cant find any of the big guys looking for more subs.

Been plowing for 15 years. Just hoping to keep my Dodge 2500 7'6" Western going, but also have a salt truck 10' Western Uni mount - 12' Swenson V-Box and access to skid-steers with Box plows.

Any help would buy you a dinner


----------



## bradhespe (Oct 1, 2008)

*Intrested*

Do you have a bulk salt storage area? Can you give me a call 773-318-4174 Brad


----------



## PLM873 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey im looking for some subs, if you would be interested, give me a call. Im on the south side of Chicago near Homewood or Lansing area. Give me a call--I also have bulk salt for sale if anyone is interested- can deliver-Tyler-708-768-1412


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

You can try some of the bigger outfits.

SnowGo
Arctic


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

PLM873;829638 said:


> Hey im looking for some subs, if you would be interested, give me a call. Im on the south side of Chicago near Homewood or Lansing area. Give me a call--I also have bulk salt for sale if anyone is interested- can deliver-Tyler-708-768-1412


how much for salt?


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

*I am always in need of subs, have over 700 accounts*



dskinner322002;712487 said:


> Hello,
> I had my own accounts and was just undercut. Since there are so many people out of work, I cant find any of the big guys looking for more subs.
> 
> Been plowing for 15 years. Just hoping to keep my Dodge 2500 7'6" Western going, but also have a salt truck 10' Western Uni mount - 12' Swenson V-Box and access to skid-steers with Box plows.
> ...


feel free to give my office a call 773-254-6500, ask for mike or dan, located in chicago


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a job on the south side if anyones interested.


----------

